# Pulling on lead



## Carolinesaul (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi everyone,
I was wondering if anyone could give me some tips,when walking my puppy.He is nearly 4 months old.He starts off well,then on the return to home,he knows where home is,he pulls frantically,puffing...we’ve tried telling him “stop”,turning him around,taking different routes,etc..nothing is working. Thankyou Caroline


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Been there, done that. I solved the problem by moving to the country where we almost never need to use a lead. The pros will tell you to get his attention with a treat and, keeping him focused on you, build up by a few loose lead steps at a time. It is exhausting however and you need to devote hours to that kind of training.


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

This is something that almost everyone struggles with but it's great that you're starting early. Many pups will walk perfectly on leash and then they hit puberty and all hell breaks loose 🙂 Leash pulling is something that will take many months to perfect so don't worry if you feel like nothing is working. Pick a strategy and keep with it. Like I said don't expect it to work perfectly after just a couple of try's. It's also important to understand that a dog doesn't generalize behavior very well so start in an easy distraction free environment like your living room and work on his skill there. When you feel like he is improving add some distractions. Of course while you're perfecting his leash walking skills inside you can use every walk outside to practice as well just don't be discouraged if he seems to be improving more slowly outside. Changing directions when he pulls and rewarding him when he doesn't is a good method.


----------



## Carolinesaul (Feb 14, 2018)

Thankyou for the tips..👍


----------



## Danny1967 (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi

We have had the same issue with Lola who is now approaching 6 months. We use puppy treats for general training, however for the final part of our walk home we keep a special treat, either small pieces of hot dog or a tube of primula cheese. Either of which she absolutely loves. When we get the first pull for home we show her the special treat and ask her to "walk nice". This grabs her attention and she walks to heal, we reward her every 20m or so until home and then a final reward.

This seems to be working for us.

All the best.

Danny


----------

